# Need Help Immediately- Orphaned Dove



## gsmokez (Jun 6, 2008)

Guys I really need help. What happened was a pigeon started making a nest in the light in front of my house. Most people would throw the nest away but I felt really bad for them and let them continue. About a week or so later the mother layed two eggs both of which hatched. It has been about two weeks since they were hatched and yesterday I found one of the birds on the porch. I left it there because I did not want to interfere but I came out again at midnight to check up on it which was four hours later only to find that it did not move one bit. The mother and the other bird were both in the nest. There are stray cats an racoons at night that come around here so I decided to pick the bird up and put him/her into the nest beside the mother. As soon as I put the bird in the nest the mother and the other bird flew away all of a sudden. I decided they'll probably come back so I left this little guy up in the nest. When I left for school this morning I saw the little bird had fell down into my garden and the mother and other bird were still not back. I'm really worried about the bird and I want to know what to do. I left some water in a saucer and I sprinkled bread and rice around the bird but I really don't know what to do. I'm not sure if the bird knows how to eat yet. PLEASE help me guys. I'm going to take some pictures right now and I'll post them ASAP. I really hope someone replies by then. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for looking out for this little one!! And welcom to Pigeon Talk.

If you can put him in a box (even a shoe box would do for now) and bring him inside - that's the most important first step. If you have a heating pad, put it on low, wrap it in a towl and put it under the box. The idea is to keep the bird warm.

For whatever reason it doesn't seem like the mother is going to come back, so bringing him safely inside is important.

Where are you located? We may have members in the area that could help.

I'm sure others will be along - and I'm going to look for more info. for you.


----------



## gsmokez (Jun 6, 2008)

I live in Brampton, Ontario Canada. It's actually really hot here today which is kind of what I'm worried about. It's actually 33 degrees Celcius outside. That would be 91 degrees Fahrenheit. I'm uploading the pictures at the moment and I've also got a video as well.


----------



## gsmokez (Jun 6, 2008)

Those are most of the pictures and I'll put a video on youtube shortly. I really have to find out what I can do. By the way what is a heating pad? Is it those things that you can also freeze and use it for an injury?


----------



## gsmokez (Jun 6, 2008)

Im sorry for the really big pictures I don't know how to downsize but as you can see I tried to give him bread overnight. I put it in the nest but it doesn't look like he even touched it. I was just wondering if he would be alright because he actually does look fairly big and has all his feathers. I'm just realy worried about him. What should I do?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is not a pigeon, it looks like Mourning Dove. This guy is almost ready to fly and he should be able to eat on his own very soon. Give him some water and small seeds (millet and such) and then put him back in the nest. Hopefully the parents will be back. They might come around when you are not watching. I recommend to feed the bird for just in case something happened to the parents and they won't be coming back.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Pigeon Talk.

Thank you for your concern over this young dove, it looks like it won't be long until it will fledge.

I'm going to change the name on your thread so people experienced with doves will come and help.


----------



## gsmokez (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh I feel dumb. I had no clue he was a Dove. How exactly can I give him food? He actually runs away from me whenever I get within 2 feet range of him now. After last night where I picked him up I think he's scared of me.

Edit: I'm sure hes scared of me. BTW I called animal control and they told me if they came and got it they would have to kill the poor guy so I told them to get lost. Would he be able to eat on his own or am I going to have to tube feed him because I don't have any of that stuff and being only 16 without money or a license without my parents home kind of sucks in this situation.


----------



## gsmokez (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdH7o-hsv6I

That's the video. I tired to catch anything he was doing which was basically nothing but yeah I just wanted to show you guys what he does. He actually ran there when I got there with my camera. Before that he was beside the saucer full of water. I'm sorry I put Pigeon on it. I didn't know it was a Dove a while ago. So does anyone have any advice as to what I should do?


----------



## gsmokez (Jun 6, 2008)

Guys would it be okay to keep him in a bird cage for a while? I actually have a Quaker parrot so I have an extra cage sitting here. Only thing I'm worried about is if he knows how to eat or drink water yet.

okay guys I have a friend with wild bird food. Is that good to feed this guy?


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Put him in the nest like Treesa suggested and just keep and eye on him, his parents will never come back if you are there, watch from a distance- he is fine. 

He will be able to eat on his own, theres no need for you to hand feed him just leave the seed outside. 

If you were to cage him I think it would make things worse, he does not need to be caged, you could put out some sort of box tipped on it's side for him to hide in.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Please, don't feel dumb -- how would you know whether it's a pigeon or a dove??  

Regarding the wild bird seed -- try picking out the small seeds... that's likely all a youngest like that could handle. 

P.S. yup - you have a heating pad figured out right... the type I was referring to is electric and only does heat. But very similar to the one's you refer to being able to do hot or cold.


----------



## gsmokez (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh well I've got the seeds and they really are quite small. I have a question though. Should I feed him or just put him back in his nest? I actually tried to give him some and he flew quite far for his size. He flew about a good four to five feet before he landed. He doesn't really like me getting too close. So should I bring him inside and feed him somehow or should I just do my best to put him back in his nest?

OK I read that post and you're saying just put him back in the nest? Where should I leave the seeds? I'm kind of worried about the parents returning though because its been about 18 hours since the mother left. I'm not sure if she returned after that but the thing is the birds been in the exact same spot since morning.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Leave the seeds and water in the spot where he likes to hang out. I am sure the parents are watching him but won't come close as long as you are around. Is there any way you can watch the guy while you can't be seen.
When it gets dark and he is stil on the ground then pick him up, shouldn't be too hard. Then you can place him in the cage till morning. Be careful though, those little guys can go crazy in a cage and he could injure himself.

Reti


----------



## gsmokez (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I'll watch him through my window then. I have sprinkled some seeds and left the water where he stays. My only concern is whether he'll eat it or not. Well you guys know better than I do so I'll take your advice. So should I take him inside once its dark? He really is quite calm though I really can't imagine him hurting himself the way he's been acting lately lol. He just doesn't like it when people get close to him. So once its morning should I put him back down where he was or should I try putting him in the nest?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I would take him in when it gets dark and put him back out in the morning. 

Reti


----------



## gsmokez (Jun 6, 2008)

Okay Thanks a LOT. I'm gunna go and put some food and water for him now and just leave him alone. You're saying to pick him up and take him inside once it gets dark right? I'll do that at around 9 I guess. Hopefully this works out and he'll be on his way. I hate to see him just sitting there. I feel like he's hungry or dehydrated or something. Well I'm gunna go out now and do what you said. I'll talk to you guys in a bit once he's inside.


----------



## gsmokez (Jun 6, 2008)

I cannot believe this. Guys I'm not sure if this is good news or bad news but I can't find him anymore. I went out to give a couple of seeds but he wasn't there. I still left a pile of seeds and the water in case he comes back which he hopefully does. Unless the mother took him somewhere that would be better news. All I can say is hopefully he'll be alright. Ill check if he comes back every hour starting at 8. I'll let you guys know. I'd also appreciate if you guys could tell me whether this is good news or not.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm not sure whether thay is good news or not...but if you see him later, THAT will be good news, but if mom and dad are not with him then bring him in, before dark.

Thank you for your concern over this little dove.


----------



## gsmokez (Jun 6, 2008)

okay I woke up every 3 hours or so just to check up on him but he hasn't returned. I'm not sure if this means the mother has moved him or if he's decided he's going to go on his own but I'm pretty worried about him. I'll post back here if he decides to return.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for being so concerned over the baby, you are very special!


----------



## gsmokez (Jun 6, 2008)

Well guys I've looked around my street and in the backyards of the friends I have on my street and I didn't see the little guy but I thought I'd post here because I just came home from school to eat lunch and I saw a full grown Mourning Dove back on the light where the mother built her nest. Just thought it was interesting to see. Hopefully the little guys okay now.


----------

